# Would You Take A Long Trip By Train? Check Out My New Guilty Pleasure...



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 13, 2022)

...Which is watching Amtrak train travel videos. I got into doing this because I wanted to see what to expect if I booked a roomette, which is a bit pricier than traveling in coach. I found several videos by a few different people. Some are short with explanations of the accommodations and amenities; others are actually over a hour long with edited versions of their cross country trips. I am definitely living vicariously through these people right now. Watching the videos on a larger screen almost feels like I'm traveling with them.  In the first, the couple owns Grounded Life Travel and has posted several Amtrak videos on You Tube.  They have videos and blogs on their website as well. In the second, the young man is so exuberant because he's loved trains since a child and it was his first trip.  He's such a cutie and I love his energy. He also gives the train tour. I've found these videos to be quite informative.
From New York to Los Angeles:  



From Atlanta to New Orleans: 




In this video there is captioning only, which sometimes is a nice change. He's going from Cary, N.C. to West Palm Beach, Fla. in a bedroom.




I went from Newark, NJ to Tampa Florida in January 2019 to visit my Honorary Son and his fiancee. I loved it and was supposed to do it again this month but Omicron put a hold on those plans. I'd also love to do the Amtrak USA Rail Pass with 10 segments over 30 days. But that could get to be quite expensive and the rules could make planning complicated. Plus it would have to be in coach which I wouldn't travel in right now.

Would you take a long trip by train? Have you ever? If so, how did you like it?  @Pecos @Pinky @feywon @dseag2 @Bretrick


----------



## MrPants (Jan 13, 2022)

I did this one years ago. It was expensive but super awesome!


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2022)

After my mom moved to Florida, I would take Amtrak from Chicago to visit her in the winter. It was a two-part journey with a couple of hours layover in Washington DC. Each train ride was 20+ hours if I remember correctly!

Despite the long trip, I really enjoyed it. The atmosphere and sounds, especially at night, were soothing and relaxing.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 13, 2022)

Save your pennies Diva, this is train travel like no other:

https://www.theluxuryholidaycompany...MI79GzxNCw9QIVmpntCh0_iwbKEAAYASAAEgIgb_D_BwE


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 14, 2022)

MrPants said:


> I did this one years ago. It was expensive but super awesome!


The scenery is gorgeous! I love those viewing cars but unfortunately the train I'd take to get to Florida doesn't have one. The hotel they stayed in is my kind of hotel.   Thanks for posting...I'll be enjoying this one on a larger screen also.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 14, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Save your pennies Diva, this is train travel like no other:
> 
> https://www.theluxuryholidaycompany...MI79GzxNCw9QIVmpntCh0_iwbKEAAYASAAEgIgb_D_BwE


Fabulous! Talk about the lap of luxury. I'd do this if I had any interest in visiting Europe at all. Thank you for posting.

@Pink Biz so glad you had a good travel experience and a good time. I had the best seat mate when I went to Florida. Met her for the first time on the train. We had a blast. We took a picture together and I swear, people would think we were sisters.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2022)

yes I love the train. we  of course have commuter trains here . , and I;ve only been n a long distance train once but I keep promising myself I'll take a trip on the Orient Express.. it's very expensive tho'...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> yes I love the train. we  of course have commuter trains here . , and I;ve only been n a long distance train once but I keep promising myself I'll take a trip on the Orient Express.. it's very expensive tho'...


HD from looking at the video @horseless carriage posted, I'd say if you can somehow mange to take the trip..treat yourself. I'm assuming (would hope, anyway) that the meals are included like they are for Amtrak's roomette and bedroom passengers. The services of an attendant are also included, which of course means tipping at the end of the journey.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 14, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> ...Which is watching Amtrak train travel videos. I got into doing this because I wanted to see what to expect if I booked a roomette, which is a bit pricier than traveling in coach. I found several videos by a few different people. Some are short with explanations of the accommodations and amenities; others are actually over a hour long with edited versions of their cross country trips. I am definitely living vicariously through these people right now. Watching the videos on a larger screen almost feels like I'm traveling with them.  In the first, the couple owns Grounded Life Travel and has posted several Amtrak videos on You Tube.  They have videos and blogs on their website as well. In the second, the young man is so exuberant because he's loved trains since a child and it was his first trip.  He's such a cutie and I love his energy. He also gives the train tour. I've found these videos to be quite informative.
> From New York to Los Angeles:
> 
> 
> ...


I love trains and used to travel from Newark to Philadelphia on the Congressional Express  when I was a kid.  Mom's family was from Philly and I'd spend weekends there when the Dodgers played Phila.  I also loved European trains.  Different experience altogether and a great one.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> HD from looking at the video @horseless carriage posted, I'd say if you can somehow mange to take the trip..treat yourself. I'm assuming (would hope, anyway) that the meals are included like they are for Amtrak's roomette and bedroom passengers. The services of an attendant are also included, which of course means tipping at the end of the journey.


yes I have been promising myself for years..I've watched and read everything there is  about it over the years...


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 14, 2022)

I enjoy watching the train journeys on tv, but don't enjoy long distance travel myself. The longest train journey I have taken was from Aberdeen to London.....same route as Hogwarts Express.....but that was in the days of separate carriages.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 14, 2022)

In the first photo you can see my wife in the dress that she made for the occasion, behind her is the jazz band that sees us off as the train departs. The stripes on the floor are colour coded instructions for passengers to follow to their departure platform. In the second photo my Zoot suit came in for much attention, especially when we walked across the concourse to our departure platform. There's that general hub-bub of noise that went totally silent as we walked by.

Our train was steam hauled and a lot of schoolboys aged 50+ 60+ & 70+ were taking a great deal of interest in it. All Pullman carriages are named, we travelled in Vera. Our host, or steward, was Michael, a most agreeable fellow.

You can peruse the photos and if you enjoy them let me know. The rule of five means that's all I can show you for now, but I'm allowed to post five more in the next post.


----------



## jujube (Jan 14, 2022)

My dream is to take the train route across Canada. Wowza!

I love trains....it's in my blood as I have railroadmen for ancestors.  

I've done a bit of train travel in the US but most of my train time was three months on a Eurail pass in Europe as a teenager.  We hit every country ( except for Lichtenstein and Andorra) by train, including East Germany.)  Often we'd sleep on a train to avoid the dollar or two for a youth hostel.

Yep, trains are the way to go!


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 14, 2022)

I have taken a number of train trips, most were good. 

On Amtrak I went from Utah to Seattle, about 18 hours just did it in a seat.  I really enjoyed that one, however they have stopped doing that route.  I went from Ohio to Washington DC and got a sleeper room, it was good but mostly in the dark.  Then the bad one, I was traveling from Washington DC to Rhode Island and booked a sleeper, but at the last minute they pulled the sleeper car from the train and bumped me to a seat.  It was an overnight and when I arrived I was far from rested or happy.  Despite that if I am ever traveling one of the few routes Amtrak takes I will do it again.

I once got a Eurail pass and traveled around between Germany and Italy for a week or so great experience.

When in college I liked to travel in Mexico, at that time they had good and very inexpensive rail service.  I got to see much of the country that way, it was good fun.  Unfortunately they have stopped most of their rail service so what I did is no longer possible.  One of the most memorable route through Copper Canyon still exists and I highly recommend it, I did it several times:


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> I enjoy watching the train journeys on tv, but don't enjoy long distance travel myself. The longest train journey I have taken was from Aberdeen to London.....same route as Hogwarts Express.....but that was in the days of separate carriages.


The longest route I've taken in the Uk is from Devon  the SW of England to Glasgow Scotland.. on an overnight train.. had to change at Birmingham. had 10 minutes to get to  to a whole different platform before my connecting train was leaving, so it was a mad rush  .. I  don't like that.. I want a train to be a continuous journey, so I can relax and just arrive at my destination  without any stress

I've been on many trains on the Continent, I love the Spanish trains most, they're  very cheap, always clean, and always on time ..I use them all the time when I'm in Spain ..


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 14, 2022)

I think most people love trains. I have traveled on a few over the years. As a much younger man, I took the AmTrack Zeypher from Denver to Chicago. Met a lovely young lady in the bar car, and in the wee hours made love in the observation car. In the midst of our "activity" an old porter walked through. He just smiled and kept walking. A few years ago took the train from Paris to Switzerland, that was very nice also. Although I doubt I will ever top the Zeypher ride, hope springs eternal. Mike


----------



## officerripley (Jan 14, 2022)

Huzz and I took a trip on the Mt. Shasta Dinner Train (couldn't find a very good vid of it on YouTube; due to worsening track conditions they ended it in the early 2000s). I thought it was really nice, great scenery, a great meal, the interior of the train was nice, kind of a baroque style. I and the other couple we went with enjoyed it but Huzz hated it; said he was bored to tears. (If he's going somewhere by any kind of vehicle, he wants to be the one behind the wheel; I think it's a control issue.)


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 14, 2022)

jujube said:


> My dream is to take the train route across Canada. Wowza!


Looked at this trip a few years back, expensive (doable after saving pennies), need a passport (OK), would definitely do this unless the mandates get too strict.  Seen enough down here to make a good comparison.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 14, 2022)

I love trains.  I have traveled from Poland all the way across Russia to Vladivostok on the Trans-Siberian.  I have also traveled many long journeys across China and India.  Oh yes, did the 1200 km travel from Dar es Salaam to Kilgoma in Tanzania in East Africa.  You just sit and enjoy seeing the world go by.  If you feel like it you can walk around.

However, I hate long bus trips.  They either force you to listen to some god awful music or even worse some good awful movie on a screen just before your eyes.  Pure torture for me!  Train trips are classy!  Bus trips, mostly speaking, are without any class!  Tinted windows, sometimes very cold AC and maybe the person in front of you has his seat WAY back over you so he can really relax.  I have been there and done it and sure don't want to do it ever again...... the buses, I mean.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 14, 2022)

Way, way back, I took a 3,000 mile train trip - Vancouver, B.C. to Toronto, Ontario. It took 3 days/nights. Unfortunately, I was in coach, but since there were always empty seats, was able to sleep okay .. stretched out across two seats. A friendly young geologist who was traveling to meet his fiancee and her parents, was a good conversationalist over those 3 days.

In more recent years, I treated my daughter to an overnight train trip in Australia. Adelaide to Melbourne. We booked a bus trip to take us to clothing outlets, stayed in a hotel close to Chinatown, and had delicious Thai food. It was the first (and only) time I've had a shower on a moving train. I had the upper bunk, and felt like I was on the salt & pepper shaker ride at a fair, all night long. 

When we lived in Niagara Falls, I preferred taking the train into Toronto, rather than the Greyhound bus. It was just so much more relaxing.

I love reading of other's train experiences here, and also have always dreamed of traveling on The Orient Express.


----------



## Devi (Jan 14, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Save your pennies Diva, this is train travel like no other:
> 
> https://www.theluxuryholidaycompany...MI79GzxNCw9QIVmpntCh0_iwbKEAAYASAAEgIgb_D_BwE


Fantastic. I couldn't see prices, though. Anyone know?


----------



## Pecos (Jan 14, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> ...Which is watching Amtrak train travel videos. I got into doing this because I wanted to see what to expect if I booked a roomette, which is a bit pricier than traveling in coach. I found several videos by a few different people. Some are short with explanations of the accommodations and amenities; others are actually over a hour long with edited versions of their cross country trips. I am definitely living vicariously through these people right now. Watching the videos on a larger screen almost feels like I'm traveling with them.  In the first, the couple owns Grounded Life Travel and has posted several Amtrak videos on You Tube.  They have videos and blogs on their website as well. In the second, the young man is so exuberant because he's loved trains since a child and it was his first trip.  He's such a cutie and I love his energy. He also gives the train tour. I've found these videos to be quite informative.
> From New York to Los Angeles:
> 
> 
> ...


I have taken two long train trips.
The first was in 1960 when I travelled from El Paso to San Diego. On that trip, I had an individual sleeper compartment which was pretty nice on an overnight trip. I was able to sleep quite well, and it was a very well-designed little unit. Learning where everything was fairly easy. I remember that the food in the dining car was very good. During the daylight part of the trip, the view was pretty good, especially if one was fond of sand and dry mountains. I was only 17 ate the time, and I did get a bit lonesome until I went to the dining car and found a bunch of other guys all headed to Navy Boot Camp. 

My second trip by train was from San Francisco, Ca. to Norfolk, Va. I stayed in a regular seat and had lots of people to talk to. I was able to sleep pretty well, that regular clicking of the tracks actually helped me doze off. As I recall, the trip took close to four days and the scenery was excellent. There were a lot of short stops on that trip. Again, the food in the elegant dining car was great. I was 18 on that trip and was blown away by the size of the huge train station in Chicago where I changed trains for one heading down to Norfolk. 

In Chicago, we picked up about 30 sailors who had just been released from the big Navy Brig. They were just plain wild and drank everything on the train. Every time the train stopped, they would run into the station and buy more booze. The fool sitting next to me drank his aftershave when he ran out of liquor. When we finally got into Norfolk, they were in sad shape. We got into Norfolk around midnight on a hot humid day in July. That was the first time this Texas boy had ever been exposed to East Coast humidity and it was miserable to me. I had to carry my heavy seabag about 8 blocks to a YMCA where I spent the night.

I have also crossed the country by Greyhound Bus, and that was another four-day adventure all on its own. One of the lessons I learned is that the best people to sit next to are the grandmas. At 18, I was always hungry, and they always had a lot of food and thought that I was too skinny. They were also great story tellers. Helping them on and off the bus at different stops was an easy thing to do.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 14, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 203628View attachment 203629View attachment 203632View attachment 203630View attachment 203631
> In the first photo you can see my wife in the dress that she made for the occasion, behind her is the jazz band that sees us off as the train departs. The stripes on the floor are colour coded instructions for passengers to follow to their departure platform. In the second photo my Zoot suit came in for much attention, especially when we walked across the concourse to our departure platform. There's that general hub-bub of noise that went totally silent as we walked by.
> 
> Our train was steam hauled and a lot of schoolboys aged 50+ 60+ & 70+ were taking a great deal of interest in it. All Pullman carriages are named, we travelled in Vera. Our host, or steward, was Michael, a most agreeable fellow.
> ...



Continuing on from the last post: Photo one is the small space that the is comically known as the kitchens. Two & three, toasting each other as we celebrate our wedding anniversary. The fourth is wonderful, how we both love it when others get into the spirit of the era.
Photo five, Michael is not the only Maitre D'.


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 14, 2022)

In the past, I have taken several Amtrak auto train rides to Florida and back (Washington DC area). I'm a romantic, and tend to see things on the positive side, but life's experiences have tempered my view of Amtrak rides. 
This is my experience:


1) Coach - sleeping in a chair overnight can be tiring on the legs, especially if you're tall, and we learned to take a blanket and pillow for the trip. That gave us more flexibility. If you plan way ahead, you can get good discounts, though.

Meals were the good part and were part of the price, but recently, they've changed. There used to be snacks of bananas and treats. They've cut back on that. Breakfast is very sugary. DO NOT DRINK the orange juice and eat all the sweet stuff during breakfast. By the time you get to your destination, you are drowsy and just want to sleep it off. I learned that the hard way. Started bringing my own food for breakfast. We were supposed to go on a trip in 2020, but due to the pandemic, postponed it. I honestly don't think I'll take another Amtrack train again.

2) Roomette - sleeping in a room with bunkbeds is ok, if there are NO bedbugs. When I woke up the next morning, my legs were riddled with bites. Even though I complained to the manager there, they did nothing. Never went back to a roomette again.

3) One year, at around 2-3am, the train stopped and I found out we had run over someone who had parked their car smack in the middle of the railroad. Everyone was shaken up, including me.

These are my thoughts. Just so you know from someone who has used the Amtrak auto train for several years.


----------



## bowmore (Jan 14, 2022)

The longest trip I took was on the Trans Siberian Express from Moscow to Vladivostok. The distance is 9,259 km (5,752 mile). That did not include the side trip to Ulan Bator in Outer Mongolia*, *or a train ride along Lake Baikal, riding on the locomotive.
I have attached a copy of the trip story.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 14, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> traveled from Poland all the way across Russia to Vladivostok on the Trans-Siberian


I am impressed, that is on my bucket list for sure.  Can you tell us more about it, and when you did it?  I'd be interested and I am sure others would also.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2022)

Devi said:


> Fantastic. I couldn't see prices, though. Anyone know?


https://www.luxury-trains.co.uk/ven...venice-simplon-orient-express-train-fares.htm


----------



## Devi (Jan 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> https://www.luxury-trains.co.uk/ven...venice-simplon-orient-express-train-fares.htm


Thanks. Wow. Venice-Paris-London. Not so cheap, but well worth it for the fantastic experience!

Plus, of course, travel to and from the train, etc.


----------



## bowmore (Jan 14, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I am impressed, that is on my bucket list for sure.  Can you tell us more about it, and when you did it?  I'd be interested and I am sure others would also.


Look at post #25 from Moscow to Vladivostok.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 14, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> In the past, I have taken several Amtrak auto train rides to Florida and back (Washington DC area). I'm a romantic, and tend to see things on the positive side, but life's experiences have tempered my view of Amtrak rides.
> This is my experience:
> 
> 
> ...


Bedbugs! I had thought of taking a trip on Amtrak, but there is no way that I am going to expose myself to bedbugs.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 15, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Fabulous! Talk about the lap of luxury. I'd do this if I had any interest in visiting Europe at all. Thank you for posting.


Diva, I do hope that you are inspired to follow your dream, and if you do, come back with lots of photos and share your tale with us.


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Jan 15, 2022)

2007,came back from South Carolina to Newark NJ after spending a couple of months with my daughter,they didn't want me to be alone for the 1st anniversary of my husbands death,I was tired,looking forward to getting home to my dog.
2014,Went to spend Thanksgiving with same daughter in same place,I loved it,there was instantaneous rapport with me and the women next to me,beautiful scenery especially lit up at night and lots of tiny towns that appeared to be in the middle of nowhere.
Left Utica at 6:30 a.m. short layover at NY PENN,would do it again in a heartbeat but the kid now lives 10 minutes away


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 15, 2022)

*I have only been on one train trip in my life, going cross state and back.  Loved it.  I am not much of a flyer, and would like to do a longer trip by train some time*


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> https://www.luxury-trains.co.uk/ven...venice-simplon-orient-express-train-fares.htm


A number of years ago my Aunt inherited money from her brother and took her daughters and grand-daughters on the Orient Express, a big deal.  Problem was most of them lived in New Orleans and Katrina hit during the trip, got them lots of attention on the train.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 16, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> In the past, I have taken several Amtrak auto train rides to Florida and back (Washington DC area). I'm a romantic, and tend to see things on the positive side, but life's experiences have tempered my view of Amtrak rides.
> This is my experience:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry you had a bad experience but I doubt bedbugs are standard fare in those roomettes. I think they are probably even more fastidious with cleaning those cabins since the pandemic. They would have had to refund my money if that happened to me, that's for sure. Also, the meal plans have changed. They offer the choice of breakfast sandwich, French toast or three egg omelettes on the train I'd be catching. The menus are not the same on all trains. Even the people reviewing the trips, who's reviews were generally favorable, experienced delays. Some were quite long, so the advice is never schedule something too soon after the time you expect to arrive at your destination.  @Pecos


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 16, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm so sorry you had a bad experience but I doubt bedbugs are standard fare in those roomettes. I think they are probably even more fastidious with cleaning those cabins since the pandemic. They would have had to refund my money if that happened to me, that's for sure. Also, the meal plans have changed. They offer the choice of breakfast sandwich, French toast or three egg omelettes on the train I'd be catching. The menus are not the same on all trains. Even the people reviewing the trips, who's reviews were generally favorable, experienced delays. Some were quite long, so the advice is never schedule something too soon after the time you expect to arrive at your destination.  @Pecos


Thanks, @OneEyedDiva! Maybe I'll give it another try one day!


----------



## bowmore (Jan 16, 2022)

I took a 2 train trip from Los Angeles to Reno on a private rail car. The car was attached to the Coast Starlight up to Oakland, and the next day, after a hotel stay, iy was attached to the California Zephyr to Reno. Great trip.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 8, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I love trains.  I have traveled from Poland all the way across Russia to Vladivostok on the Trans-Siberian.  I have also traveled many long journeys across China and India.  Oh yes, did the 1200 km travel from Dar es Salaam to Kilgoma in Tanzania in East Africa.  You just sit and enjoy seeing the world go by.  If you feel like it you can walk around.
> 
> However, I hate long bus trips.  They either force you to listen to some god awful music or even worse some good awful movie on a screen just before your eyes.  Pure torture for me!  Train trips are classy!  Bus trips, mostly speaking, are without any class!  Tinted windows, sometimes very cold AC and maybe the person in front of you has his seat WAY back over you so he can really relax.  I have been there and done it and sure don't want to do it ever again...... the buses, I mean.


Especially, after that beheading. 
One thing I may say is that I don't think a mental skitzo can afford the trip which is better than a greyhound which I was considering right up to the time I read the Travel section here on that poor innocent man snuffed out in minutes. The man who did the killing while a whole bus load of people were there not one had a weapon for safety reasons which is allowed legally as I was told by a detective personally that she carries one and should I. It's a woman thing. Yet if that man had a means to defend himself I wonder with all the witnesses not even that bus driver was prepared. That man is out now in Canada or on a bus. I FEEL someone should give him covid-19 since  the system is too merciful in that case.


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 8, 2022)

MrPants said:


> I did this one years ago. It was expensive but super awesome!


I did that as well in Alaska.  It was amazing!


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 8, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Save your pennies Diva, this is train travel like no other:
> 
> https://www.theluxuryholidaycompany...MI79GzxNCw9QIVmpntCh0_iwbKEAAYASAAEgIgb_D_BwE


This is the way to go!  Bucket list!


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 8, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Would you take a long trip by train? Have you ever? If so, how did you like it?


Love the train

Rather Orient Expressy


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> This is the way to go!  Bucket list!


yes that's been my aim to go onto for years..but recently I looked at the cost... errrm.. maybe I'll have to think again...


----------



## Autumn72 (Apr 17, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> ...Which is watching Amtrak train travel videos. I got into doing this because I wanted to see what to expect if I booked a roomette, which is a bit pricier than traveling in coach. I found several videos by a few different people. Some are short with explanations of the accommodations and amenities; others are actually over a hour long with edited versions of their cross country trips. I am definitely living vicariously through these people right now. Watching the videos on a larger screen almost feels like I'm traveling with them.  In the first, the couple owns Grounded Life Travel and has posted several Amtrak videos on You Tube.  They have videos and blogs on their website as well. In the second, the young man is so exuberant because he's loved trains since a child and it was his first trip.  He's such a cutie and I love his energy. He also gives the train tour. I've found these videos to be quite informative.
> From New York to Los Angeles:
> 
> 
> ...


What is omnicrom


----------



## Bretrick (Apr 17, 2022)

I have taken the Indian Pacific 6 times between Perth and Melbourne - 3 return trips.
The distance is 3,400km one way.
It crosses the Nullarbor Plain. A stretch of desert devoid of trees. Null - No, Arbor - tree. No Trees.
The train ride traverses the longest straight stretch of track in the world. 478km - 291 miles.


----------

